# Rossi Dry fire?? help



## Jimmy19 (Nov 16, 2012)

For all you gun vets that own Revolvers I have a question. I own a Rossi 971 with the firing pin on the hammer, I was wondering if it was bad for my gun to dry fire it and if so why? I have been trying to research but I have no clear reason why i shouldn't dry fire. Also Should I just but snapcaps to dry fire practice with? Have any stories where the pin broke off? or do you dry fire yours?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I know of a couple of Rossis that have had firing pins break, I can not recall if they were hammer mounted pins or not.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Dry-fire all you want, but use snap-caps to do it. It's just cheap insurance.


----------

